# Have you ever been stalked?



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah... I kind of interested in stalkers atm


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah 

.


----------



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea I was stalked more then once... By some girls that think Im 'cute'. Ohh, those girl stalkers are never date-able. Why can't I, for once, get stalked by some girl I actually like :frustrating:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Twice. Once in middle school and once in high school.

I knew both of them (not close, but I knew about their existence,) and would have never expected them to behave as such, although I'm guessing that's the way it usually is.

There has been other minor creeps, but I doubt anyone aside from those two were bad enough to be labeled a stalker.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been on both sides of it.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I think my exes had stalked me a lot in my life, but I think of it as normal. People tend to do that with former flames.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Nope. I don't see any reason why anyone would want to stalk me.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I wouldn't call it stalking per se, more like crushing, in a very unusual way.. I won't judge tho, just the behavior. I think the way to deal with one is to be upfront and say, "hey- I'm not interested. sorry."

Edit- deleted portions..


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I've been stalked. Awful ordeal in and out of court. Ripped my life apart for awhile, but I survived. It taught me a few things too.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

yes. quite a trauma for me, to like a guy, until now. though i really don't understand why they do that. tsk.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

izzie said:


> I think my exes had stalked me a lot in my life, but I think of it as normal. People tend to do that with former flames.


lol, no they don't.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

freakyAzie said:


> yes. quite a trauma for me, to like a guy, until now. though i really don't understand why they do that. tsk.


It was explained to me that mine was a sexual predator. He was also convinced he was in love with me and that we were "perfect for each other". He was also delusional and had some form of OCD. 

But it was important for me to understand that stalkers tend to chose a target of their obsession. If not me, then someone else. Plus I had to realize keeping myself safe was more important than taking him on for the rest of the world. The focus was to get him to stop by using every legal avenue possible. The whole ordeal is a nightmare and is obviously very scary. It's very tricky to hold stalkers accountable for a few reasons. But like I've said, I learned a bit. If anyone wants tips that may be going through a problem like this, I'd be glad to help. 

Here are just a few reasons for stalking I found on the web:

The rejected stalker. This person was rejected in a relationship, and they perceive it as an insult, they feel wounded, and they are seeking vindication.

The resentful stalker. These are self-righteous, self-pitying people who may threaten, but they are the least likely to act on it.

The intimacy-seeking stalker. They believe they are loved or will be loved by the victim. Often they focus on someone of higher social status. This person is mentally ill and delusional.

The incompetent. This person is socially backward. He doesn't really understand the social rules involved in dating and romance. He doesn't mean any harm.

The predator. This is about sex gratification, control, and violence. The stalker doesn't necessarily know the victim. The victim may not know she is being stalked. But a predator plans their attack, rehearses it, has lots of sexual fantasies about it.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

nope. People don't know I existence most of the time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I have. Last year this classmate (I didn't know she was my classmate until she informed me) was conveniently showing up in the most unexpected times.

My first interaction with her was when we were walking past each other. I was gazing at the sun as usual and suddenly I heard a "Hi <insert my name>" I never met her before so I just looked at her very confused and continued walking. I really didn't know how to react. When she saw that I noticed she quickly stopped eye contact and kept walking as well. 

A week later she pops up next to me and begins having a full on conversation with me. She basically recounted my life story and my career goals etc. I played along as if I knew her although at this point I still didn't know her name. I was definitely creeped out. 

I was really well connected with a majority of the students in my major so I asked some friend to do some investigating about who this person was and how she would know me. It turns out that the only explanation would be that she saw my picture on a website for a campus organization. 

In all fairness, women have a much worse time when it comes to stalkers.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

The only people that stalk me are the cops, and I really wish they'd knock it off.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Fortunately, no.

However, a few of my friends have been by the aformentioned "incompetent". I also know of some people who have been stalked by the "intimacy-seeker". Most of them are girls, but I do know of a guy who has been through it that has had to go through some court ordeals.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, a handful of times. I had to move once because of it, and two times I had to get a restraining order. How people justify stalking another person, intruding on their life and privacy, as OK is beyond me.

And it was always the types of people I'd never expect to have to worry about. I had an ESTJ stalking me for god's sake. You'd think they'd find more productive uses of their time.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> Yes, a handful of times. I had to move once because of it, and two times I had to get a restraining order. How people justify stalking another person, intruding on their life and privacy, as OK is beyond me.
> 
> And it was always the types of people I'd never expect to have to worry about. I had an ESTJ stalking me for god's sake. You'd think they'd find more productive uses of their time.


You know what I think is funny? Why does the stalker fight the restraining order??? Doesn't he just make himself more obvious? But they ALWAYS show up to court to fight it. But the reason for them is- they get to see you again!!!!!!


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

No stalking, only bacon.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> You know what I think is funny? Why does the stalker fight the restraining order??? Doesn't he just make himself more obvious? But they ALWAYS show up to court to fight it. But the reason for them is- they get to see you again!!!!!!


Well, that and they probably don't want a rap sheet. :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, and it wasn't anything that pulling out an automatic rifle didn't solve.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had 2 major stalking experiences, one 2 years ago and one this summer. The first experience caused a lot of trauma for me. Even this morning I woke up scared because I had a dream of being followed/stalked. Boys, please don't stalk girls you like. It will not make them like you back! :sad:


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

While traveling around Africa I get stalked from time to time. I think I tend to notice early as I'm aware of what's going on around me. They usually leave me alone once I've noticed and stop to let them walk by. One guy in Kigali even sped of when I started walking behind him. In Dar As-Salaam I guy had followed me, possibly ever since I left a currency exchange where I'd checked rates. I stopped to let him pass and he did the "tie a shoestring" routine. I told him to stop following me but he wouldn't. I noticed that after I'd asked three machine-gun carrying policemen for direction to an embassy there was no longer anyone stalking me!:tongue:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never been stalked, to my knowledge. And, though I know other factors should be considered, I didn't think there would be more yes answers than no answers.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you be interested in stalkers? xP


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

OP, are you considering stalking someone in the near future? Or are you being stalked at the moment? :mellow:


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup, I've been.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, kind of. I was in highschool and he was a student at my school also. He's your typical shy guy, so of course he would follow me around school or had his group of buddies do the dirty work to find out my classes so that we would "coincidentally" bump into each other and I knew he meant no harm in doing it, so I let him walk me to my classes a few times. Maybe it's because I never blantantly tell him that I didn't like him like he liked me. It went from the ending of 11th grade till our graduation. =/


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a minor incident once by this married guy (while working in a crappy job once) way older then me. I had no idea why he liked me but i felt very uncomfortable around him until i remember hiding in the toilet for so long.. worst thing is he was out there still waiting for me o.o
That was the scariest thing and the worst part was i was depressed that time so i cried in the toilet lol.
I started to ignore him and gave him the harsh treatment and he kinda stopped too.
I realise that i had to be strong and not allow them to make me feel scared.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i think it was suppose to be a joke because when i went on my walks he would just be in the woods waiting


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Twice. Once in middle school and once in high school.
> 
> I knew both of them (not close, but I knew about their existence,) and would have never expected them to behave as such, although I'm guessing that's the way it usually is.
> 
> There has been other minor creeps, but I doubt anyone aside from those two were bad enough to be labeled a stalker.


3. Silly. I like the way your hair is today.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

No but it sounds horrible, I really hope it never happens to me.


----------

